# JFrame ohne Minimize/Maximize-Widget



## cello (18. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei meiner Anwendung die Minimize- und Maximizewidgets (bei Windows die ersten zwei Buttons rechts oben in der Titelleiste) wegbekommen.
Ich habe von JFrame geerbt. Ich habe gesehen, dass man bei JWindow seine "eigene" Dekoration machen kann. Ich möchte aber nicht "so viel" Aufwand betreiben und wollte wissen, ob es einen einfachen Weg gibt. In der API-doc habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Beni (18. Feb 2004)

JDialog, hat nur Closebutton


----------



## cello (18. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort. Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt und jetzt auch erstmal so gemacht. Allerdings gibt es da die Methode setIconImage nicht. Ein JFrame mit diesem Icon zu erzeugen und das als owner zu übergeben wäre nur eine (meiner Meinung nach unschöne) Notlösung.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch Vorschläge.

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## bummerland (18. Feb 2004)

hast schon mal setUndecorated(false) probiert?


----------



## Roar (18. Feb 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast schon mal setUndecorated(false) probiert?


äh das bewirkt überhaupt nichts, sondern stellt das fenster ganz normal dar. setMinimizable(false); und setResizable(false); dürften die beiden buttons entfernen, wenn das deine frage ist  ???:L


----------



## cello (18. Feb 2004)

Hi,

setResizable(false) disabled nur das Maximum-Widget. setMinimizable(false) gibts in JFrame nicht (oder hab ich was übersehen).

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## bummerland (19. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> becstift hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meinte natürlich auch setUndecorated(*true*)   ???:L


----------



## kingsteff (19. Feb 2004)

ACHTUNG : geht erst ab Java 1.4


----------

